# 12 volt DC switch ok with Lionel 027?



## mikev (Mar 2, 2014)

Pardon me if this has been asked and answered before. I am new to this and am setting up a Lionel 027 layout. I purchased some lighted SPST 12 dc switches by mistake and would like to know if it is safe to use with my 027 lionel set. They to work fine but I want to be sure they are ok with a max of 18 v ac.
Many thanks for the help.
Mike


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

They will work just fine.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The switches themselves don't care whether you send
AC or DC through them, The LIGHTS on the other hand
may care, and they may burn out if they expect 12 volts and
get 18. Are the bulbs incandescent or, as I suspect,
LED? I also suspect the bulbs are sealed inside the
switches so any changes would be near impossible.

What did you intend to 'switch' with these devices?

Don


----------



## mikev (Mar 2, 2014)

They are LED and thus a change is not possible. I want to switch some siding and a barrel loader. I was after lighted switches as they are more impressive and fun to a 4 year old grandson and he liked the green,yellow and blue ones on the display so that how I ended up with them. Oops on my part.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You can return those switches and get unlighted
SPST switch. 

Run one side of the AC power for your
accessories thru the 
Switch, Connect an LED thru a diode
and 470 ohm resistor (all from Radio Shack)
at the ON side of it thus you get
your lights and control the devices.

The LED does not need a 'socket'. It will
fit a hole of matching size drilled in your panel .

Don


----------



## mikev (Mar 2, 2014)

Thank you both for the replies. I very much appreciate the help.
Mike


----------

